# Rotor upgrade for GTI mkV



## gtimkvinpr (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an '08 GTI mkV and would like to upgrade oem discs and pads for spirited road driving. Anyone that has upgraded and can comment?


----------



## daigo (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rotor upgrade for GTI mkV (gtimkvinpr)*

I did R32 caliper and disc upgrade for my Mk5 GTI.
There is no disc larger than GTI 312mm(t=25mm) brake roter.
R32 is 345mm(t=30mm), so you also need to change caliper too.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Rotor upgrade for GTI mkV (gtimkvinpr)*

All the available brake upgrade options are listed in the FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2789446


----------



## gtimkvinpr (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Rotor upgrade for GTI mkV (phatvw)*

Thanks for the valuable information!


----------

